# > VK - Therion, RX 2/3 & Restocks



## Gizmo (12/8/16)

New Arrivals:

LostVape Therion Black
Geek Vape Coil Jig & Screwdriver set
521 Tab Mini
Joyetech MG Ceramic Coil ( Ultimo )
Wismec RX2/3

RESTOCKS:
iJust 2
iStick Basic
Dripbox


















*http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (12/8/16)

I honestly need that therion in my life @Gizmo they look incredible.


----------



## PsyCLown (12/8/16)

@Gizmo isn't that Geekvape set literally just a precision screw driver set? No actual coil jig?
Sure you can wrap coils around those screw drivers, however I do not feel that makes it a coil jig....


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> @Gizmo isn't that Geekvape set literally just a precision screw driver set? No actual coil jig?
> Sure you can wrap coils around those screw drivers, however I do not feel that makes it a coil jig....



That is the naming that Geek Vape uses so we use it for SEO reasons.


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

@Rob Fisher 
Look, more screwdrivers!

Actually, this screwdriver set is quite unique
I see on the right it has a 1.4 and 1.8mm flat
Not that common... normally its 1.5 and 2mm

Hmmm... I think I need a 1.8mm 

Sometimes my trusty 1.6mm is just a fraction too narrow and my next jump is 2mm. So a 1.8mm would be nice.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Look, more screwdrivers!
> 
> Actually, this screwdriver set is quite unique
> ...



I was tempted Hi Ho @Silver... but I have a stock of them already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

